# Anfängerproblem mit ant+j2me



## Solarwasser (20. Okt 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt mit viel mühe alles was für die wireless entwicklung nötig für Mac OSX ist installiert. Dazu habe ich folgende Anleitung benutzt. http://developers.sun.com/techtopics/mobility/midp/articles/ant/ 
Die Anleitung ist absolut super und ich kann sie nur weiterempfehlen für Leute die unter MacOSX handy Programme schreiben wollen.
Es hat auch fast alles geklappt aber dann bei letzten schrit dem preverifying von meldet ANT einen Fehler:

```
ant
Buildfile: build.xml

init:

compile:
    [javac] Compiling 1 source file to /Users/sushi/work/java/mobil/hello/build/classes

preverify:
     [exec] Error preverifying class HelloMIDlet
     [exec]     Class loading error: Truncated class file
     [exec] Result: 1

dist:

BUILD SUCCESSFUL
Total time: 3 seconds
```

Ich kann das Programm dann trotzdem starten bekomme allerdings folgende exception:

```
java.lang.Class Not Found
```

Das hier ist der der Quellcode des Programms

```
public class HelloMIDlet extends MIDlet implements CommandListener
{    

    public HelloMIDlet()
    {
        Form form = new Form( getAppProperty( "Title" ) );
        form.append( getAppProperty( "Message" ) );
        Display.getDisplay(this).setCurrent( form );
    }

	public void startApp()
	{
	}
    
    public void pauseApp()
	{
	}

    public void destroyApp( boolean unconditional )
    {
    }
    
    // interface CommandListener
    
    public void commandAction( Command aCommand, Displayable aDisplayable )
    {
    }
}
```

jemand ne ahnung wo das Problem liegt?
Danke und schönen Gruß
Solarwasser


----------



## foobar (21. Okt 2006)

> Das hier ist der der Quellcode des Programms


Und wo sind die Imports?


----------



## solarwasser (21. Okt 2006)

ups da fehlen wohl zwei zeilen 

```
import javax.microedition.midlet.*;
import javax.microedition.lcdui.*;
```


----------

